# New to the site and looking for support/advice...



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all,
My wife and I have just begun the journey into egg sharing and after copious google searches on the subject, this forum keeps popping up so we thought we'd join and see if we can find the answers we're looking for!!
However, because we are new, we have no idea regarding all of the acronyms you guys use! 
I'm 27 years old and my wife is 42. We have been in a civil partnership since April 2010, and we began trying to conceive using donor sperm AI at home shortly afterwards (both trying to conceive, trying several months at a time each although not at the same time)
After a year of my wife trying, we went to our doctor and after various tests we found that although my wife is perfectly healthy and would have no issues carrying a pregnancy, her ovarian reserve is very low (less than 5%). 
I then underwent some tests and although an ultrasound showed i had some signs of polycystic ovaries, i don't have PCOS as i have no other symptoms. There is no reason why i couldn't fall pregnant and carry a child. 
To cut a very long story short, we found out about the possibility of partner to partner egg sharing, and this presented us with a perfect solution. We went to the London Womens Clinic inseminar earlier this year, and I have just this month registered with them as an egg donor. My wife had an ultrasound last week which appeared to show a small mass, which the doctor said could be a polyp so recommended we come back for an aquascan, which we had today. 
During the aquascan, no polyp could be seen, but the doctor couldn't get the catheter into my wife's cervix properly first time and had to try a second time. When she finally managed it, there was a small 1mm bump on the lining of the cervix which the doctor said could have been caused by her pushing the catheter in, and she confirmed there was no blood supply leading to the bump meaning it was nothing to worry about. 
Despite this, she has asked us to come back for a 3D scan (free of charge) in order to confirm everything is ok. This won't be for around 5 weeks time due to cycle timings and a prior work commitment.
Does this sound normal to everyone, coming back for another scan? I think i'm just getting impatient because i really really want to get started now!!! 
I know i haven't even been matched with a recipient yet, but i'm so excited and just want things to start moving a bit quicker! Got a bit stressed out today  
Does anyone know how long it takes on average to be matched with a recipient? I've been told at the clinic that there is a waiting list for donors and that it shouldn't take long at all with my physical characteristics (makes me sound like a model, but trust me i'm not!!) 
Any gems of advice that anyone wants to pass on would be greatly received...
We don't know anyone else who has taken this route, so looking forward to learning more on here 
Thanks guys,

Tash and Nicky


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, didn't want to read and run.  I'm just starting to look into egg sharing myself so you're ahead of me in the process.  From what I've read it seems recipient matching times vary, some people wait a while and some people it happens almost straight away.  I suppose it depends what characteristics you've got and what women are waiting at the time.  Your clinic sounds optimistic it will happen soon, perhaps they know there's a few women similar to you waiting.

If you don't mind saying on here, which clinic are you going with?  I've been looking at some around Manchester - I wanted to try one of the London ones but don't know how to handle all the scans and travelling.

If you haven't already, have a good look around the Egg Share section of the forums, there's lots of information on there and lots of people who would happily answer your questions.  The LGBT section is friendly but slow moving, I think most people hang out in the place most relevant to their treatment procedures.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Tash and Nicki, glad you have found us. This site has gotten a bit slow. I think some conversations have moved on to **, but I am not a ** fan. Certainly not liking the idea of discussing ttc on **.

Here a list of some acronyms. They must be quite intuitive as I got used to them quickly.

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN / = Big Fat Negative 
BFP / = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Niece/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment

I haven't had any investigations such like an aquascan (yet), so can't comment on this. I had to come back after I dodgy a baseline scan and could therefore not start with IUI that month. When I came back a week later the other nurse who saw me said she would not have seen a reason to delay treatment. So, I think people are making decisions all the time and some are more experienced or confident than others in doing so.

I could identify with your story. My wive also has a low ovarian reserve, although younger than me and can therefore not eggshare. I am too old for egg sharing and have PSO, without the syndrome. We figured this out after about 3 years of treatment when at the beginning both being told we were fine.

I understand that 5 weeks is a really long time if all you want is to get started. I found there are times where a month seems sooo long to wait and then other times where we just needed a break.

There are quite a few people here who have done egg sharing and partner to partner egg sharing. I am not sure about the timelines, but I think the matching process is quite quick as there are so many people waiting for eggs.

Wisdom of advise: We went for a 3 cycle package IUI. We felt that as soon as we had handed over the money the level of service dropped considerably. I would not go for a 3 cycle package again with a clinic that is new to me. However, I am sure a lot of people have made positive experiences with this.

Best of luck to the two of you!
Candy


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys

You need to learn to be patient on this TTC route, especially when egg sharing. From your post I gather you are sharing with annon receipent and your partner.  I did egg share but just with annon receipent and for me,  I had appt in Nov, all the bl ood tests and results came back end Dec(the CF one takes ages) , I was matched immediately with receipent, our cycles were synchronized in Feb, treatment began and egg collection wasn't til end March. I was told mine was fairly quick one too.....  

Good luck on your journey, keep positive and try and stay patient. Our mantra became "we will have a child for life, whats a few more months"    We are now 2 years on from our first attempt at conceiving and I am only a month away from giving birth to twins....so good things come to those who wait.  

Kerry


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, it took me and my DW around 2 months to be matched with a recipient first time round. I've been told this next time will be longer as there are more altruistic donors at my clinic so rather than recipients being on a waiting list for along time it is the reverse now and donors are waiting much longer. I completely understand your frustrations, I too am desperate to get matched again. I hope it happens soon for you. You are welcome to PM me if you want any info on my experience of egg sharing.


----------

